# Deuter Trans alpine pro 28 oder JW moab Jam 30 oder was anderes? Eure Meinung ist gefragt



## fzephyr (19. April 2020)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer nur ein kleinen Bike Rucksack. Nichts besonderes. Hatte auch nie lange Touren. 
Da ich immer fitter werde und es mir leichter fällt lange Touren zu machen soll ein grösserer Rucksack her.

Ich will nicht für jede Tourenlänge eine grosse deswegen hatte ich mir überlegt einen 25-30 Liter zu wählen. 
Nächstes Jahr würde ich gern eine Trans alp machen und für Tagestouren ist es ja auch nicht schlimm wenn der Rucksack ein wenig leerer ist. 
Eine Trinksystem Funktion war mir auch wichtig. Da ich relativ viel Trink und mir die Flaschen links und rechts am Rucksack tierisch auf'n Sack gehen. 

Habe jetzt in anderen Threads des öfteren gelesen das eine Rückenprotektoren Funktion nicht schlecht ist. Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht ob ich sie brauche. Fahre meistens s1-s3 Trailer, seltenst bis garnicht s4.

In meiner Auswahl sind:

-Moab jam 30
-Cube AMS 30+5 ( der ist, ausser jemand hat mega Argumente für ihn raus da ich ihn für den billigsten Preis nur in diesem schwarz rot bekomme, da ich den Rucksack aber auch gerne mal so in Schulungen oder zum normalen reisen nutze möchte er mir ein wenig too much ist) 

- Deuter Trans alpin pro 28
Da gefällt mir die Farbe so gut das ich bereit bin ein wenig mehr zu zahlen, die Frage ist nur, kann der wirklich mehr wie zum Beispiel 
Der Deuter Trans alpin 30

Merkt man da die 2 Liter weniger so extrem? 

Ist zum Beispiel der Moab jam 30 für 80 euro.momentan nicht viel schlechter wie der Transalpine pro 28 für 125 euro?


----------



## fzephyr (20. April 2020)

Niemand eine hilfreiche Meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (21. April 2020)

Habe mit Deuter bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemachten, den Vorgänger vom Alpine 28 fahre ich aktuell auf längeren Touren. Um die 30l finde ich halt schon sehr groß, brauche ich eigentlich nur bei Mehrtagestouren oder wenn ich noch Gepäck von den Kiddies schleppen muß. Für einen Transalp passt das aber schon, muss jeder selber wissen, ob er mit einem Rucksack auskommt.
Rückenprotektor macht schon Sinn, gerade bei einer Transalp, Platz für eine Trinkblase haben mittlerweile alle MTB-Rucksäcke. 
Ich würde mir den Transalp 30 nehmen (den Moab finde ich zu windig) und mal überlegen, ob für Tagestouren nicht auch sowas genügt (nur mal als Idee): https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/hip-pack-pro


----------



## Florent29 (21. April 2020)

Deuter Transalp 30 hab ich auch, nutze den aber so gut wie nie fürs Bike - viel zu riesig. Statt dessen war der schon zu Fuß in den Anden, den Alpen, dem Velebit, den Appalachen...

Für Tagestouren mit Picknick hab ich einen Evoc mit 18l, für Hometrails und Rennen ein Hippack.


----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

ja tendiere mittlerweile zum trans alpine pro 28 ... der transalpin 30 sieht schon sehr sehr riesig und wuchtig aus.

so ne hippack ist mir irgendwie zu klein. vielleicht liegt das noch an meiner unerfahrenheit 

ich habe einen 10l rucksack der für kleine touren echt gut ist,
die 28l würde ich benutzen aber ner streckenlänge von 2 1/2 stunden, damit brotzeit und alles weitere platz findet. klar wird der nicht ganz voll werden.
aber sehe das noch sinnvoller als momentan noch nen 18l rucksack zu kaufen.
sehe den trans alpine pro 28 eben auch schon als vorinvestition für eine Transalp. 28l sollten da ja reichen oder?

das deuter eine hausnummer ist ist klar. die frage ist ob die eigenschaften  des trans alpine pro gegenüber dem normalen transalpin irgendwie krass viel besser sind? oder ist das alles nur spielerrei zum geldverdienen?


----------



## Florent29 (21. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ja tendiere mittlerweile zum trans alpine pro 28 ... der transalpin 30 sieht schon sehr sehr riesig und wuchtig aus.



Die sind exakt gleich groß...der 28 ist nur anders aufgeteilt, mit mehr kleinen statt einem großen Fach.



fzephyr schrieb:


> sehe den trans alpine pro 28 eben auch schon als vorinfestition für eine Transalp. 28l sollten da ja reichen oder?



Ja, dafür hab ich den vor Jahren auch mal gekauft. habe dann aber beschlossen, dass ich keinen Bock habe, mich mit Dutzenden E-Bikern in die Schlange vor der Heidelberger Hütte zu stellen.



fzephyr schrieb:


> das deuter eine hausnummer ist ist klar. die frage ist ob die eigenschaften  des trans alpine pro gegenüber dem normalen transalpin irgendwie krass viel besser sind? oder ist das alles nur spielerrei zum geldverdienen?



Der Pro hat wie gesagt eine andere Aufteilung...keine Schaumstoffmatte, aber dafür ein spezielles Trinkblasenfach, ein Werkzeugfach. Außerdem einen stärkeren Rahmen und eine verstärkte Stelle zum Biketragen. Ist sicher alles ganz nett, geht aber auch ohne.

Nachteile: Keiner der Transalpins hat einen Rückenpanzer.


----------



## Svartaperlan (21. April 2020)

Ich nutze gern den Vaude Alpin 25 5. Der ist auch halbvoll gut zu händeln und wenn man viel Platz braucht kann man die 5l Volumen einfach Dazu nehmen.
Die Helmmitnahme find ich zwar zuboptimal, aber mein Helm ist während der Fahrt eh aufm Kopp.


----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die sind exakt gleich groß...der 28 ist nur anders aufgeteilt, mit mehr kleinen statt einem großen Fach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok. wenn es bei pro und normalen trans alpin sich beide nicht viel nehmen, tendiere ich wohl aufgrund design und aufteilung zum pro.

thematik rückenpanzer:
ist es so essentiell das dieser sich am rucksack befindet. kann man sich nicht einfach so einen auch kaufen? oder wird das unangenehm dann mit rucksack?

ab wann empfiehlt sich ein rückenpanzer?


Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Ich nutze gern den Vaude Alpin 25 5. Der ist auch halbvoll gut zu händeln und wenn man viel Platz braucht kann man die 5l Volumen einfach Dazu nehmen.
> Die Helmmitnahme find ich zwar zuboptimal, aber mein Helm ist während der Fahrt eh aufm Kopp.



den schau ich mir glaub auch nochmal an. hatte einen vaude in der liste. weiß nicht ob es der war. danke


----------



## Florent29 (21. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> thematik rückenpanzer:
> ist es so essentiell das dieser sich am rucksack befindet. kann man sich nicht einfach so einen auch kaufen? oder wird das unangenehm dann mit rucksack?
> 
> ab wann empfiehlt sich ein rückenpanzer?



Rückenpanzer UND Rucksack ist scheiße. Da sitzt der Rucksack nicht richtig, es ist megawarm und der ganze Witz an einer Panzerweste ist ja eben der, dass man ohne Rucksack fahren kann.

Rückenpanzer empfiehlt sich dann, wenn man das Gefühl hat, einen zu benötigen. Ich fahre mit dem Fully nie ohne.

Man kann den natürlich auch aus dem Rucksack rausnehmen, wenn man ihn nicht braucht.


----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Rückenpanzer UND Rucksack ist scheiße. Da sitzt der Rucksack nicht richtig, es ist megawarm und der ganze Witz an einer Panzerweste ist ja eben der, dass man ohne Rucksack fahren kann.
> 
> Rückenpanzer empfiehlt sich dann, wenn man das Gefühl hat, einen zu benötigen. Ich fahre mit dem Fully nie ohne.
> 
> Man kann den natürlich auch aus dem Rucksack rausnehmen, wenn man ihn nicht braucht.


ich hatte bis dato noch nie das gefühl das ich einen brauche. eher knieschoner.

die trails die wohl das risiko mitbringen einen rückenpanzer zu benötigen trau ich mir sowieso nicht, bzw habe garnicht das bike dazu dass dies sinnvoll wäre.

n s3 trail seltenst ist das höchste der gefühle bei mir. bis dato.


welche rucksack käme denn an den trans alp pro ran bloß mit rückenpanzer?
wenn ein rückenpanzer im rucksack ist fällt die funktion trinkblase aus platzgründen vom hersteller wahrscheinlich raus. oder?


----------



## Florent29 (21. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ich hatte bis dato noch nie das gefühl das ich einen brauche. eher knieschoner.



Dann hol dir erst mal Knieschoner.



fzephyr schrieb:


> n s3 trail seltenst ist das höchste der gefühle bei mir. bis dato.



Bist du dir sicher, dass das S3 ist? Weil bei S3 bin ich schon froh um den Panzer, zumindest wenn ich es fliegen lasse.



fzephyr schrieb:


> wenn ein rückenpanzer im rucksack ist fällt die funktion trinkblase aus platzgründen vom hersteller wahrscheinlich raus. oder?



Nein, wie kommst du darauf? Natürlich kann da eine Blase rein. Die meisten haben sogar extra Fächer oder Halterungen dafür.

Hast du keinen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Dann hol dir erst mal Knieschoner.


Wenn ja. habe da schon welche im Auge. Ion irgendwas. was leichteres.



Florent29 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das S3 ist? Weil bei S3 bin ich schon froh um den Panzer, zumindest wenn ich es fliegen lasse.


puh, gute frage. laut meiner einschätzung der definition ja. kann mich natürlich auch täuschen. bin mir aber auch sicher das du solche dinger gefährlich fährst als ich. scheinst mir ja doch erfahrener und besser ausgerüstet zu sein als ich.



Florent29 schrieb:


> Nein, wie kommst du darauf? Natürlich kann da eine Blase rein. Die meisten haben sogar extra Fächer oder Halterungen dafür.



bin davon ausgegangen. denn sonst wird ja das volumen des rucksack winzig. panzer + blase

den attack von deuter gibt es leider nicht in einer größe die ich anpeile.
andere ideen?



Florent29 schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Flaschenhalter?



klar hab ich den, nur leider reichen mir 1-2 liter nicht. trinke extrem viel. und ich hasse es wenn seitlich am rucksack die flaschen stecken. vllt liegt das bis dato aber an meinem rucksack.


----------



## Florent29 (21. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> andere ideen?











						FR TOUR 30l - EVOC - PROTECTIVE SPORTS PACKS
					

Der EVOC FR TOUR ist ein technischer Tourenrucksack mit integriertem Rückenprotektor. Dank 30 Liter Volumen bietet der Bike Rucksack ausreichend Platz...




					www.evocsports.com


----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> FR TOUR 30l - EVOC - PROTECTIVE SPORTS PACKS
> 
> 
> Der EVOC FR TOUR ist ein technischer Tourenrucksack mit integriertem Rückenprotektor. Dank 30 Liter Volumen bietet der Bike Rucksack ausreichend Platz...
> ...


grad auch endeckt. hat aber auch nen sportlichen preis  ...


----------



## Asko (21. April 2020)

Ist nur meine Meinung, aber ich würde mir keinen Rucksack über 20l zum biken kaufen.
Ich hab nen 12l den ich für 98% der Touren benutze und hab schon immer relativ viel Werkzeug dabei.

Vorallen jetzt wo es dank dem Gravelbike Trend eine riesen Auswahl an guten Rahmentaschen gibt die man sich dann für den Alpencross zusätzlich dranbauen kann. Ein schwerer und großer Rucksack beim Biken macht einfach garkeinen Spaß. 

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu klein dafür


----------



## Florent29 (21. April 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Ist nur meine Meinung, aber ich würde mir keinen Rucksack über 20l zum biken kaufen.



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Ist nur meine Meinung, aber ich würde mir keinen Rucksack über 20l zum biken kaufen.
> Ich hab nen 12l den ich für 98% der Touren benutze und hab schon immer relativ viel Werkzeug dabei.


also ich hab nen 10 liter rucksack und mittlerweile reicht er mir überhaupt nicht mehr. meine touren werden ein wenig länger und ich bin früh wenn ich meine brotzeit halbwegs rein bekomme 



Asko schrieb:


> Vorallen jetzt wo es dank dem Gravelbike Trend eine riesen Auswahl an guten Rahmentaschen gibt die man sich dann für den Alpencross zusätzlich dranbauen kann. Ein schwerer und großer Rucksack beim Biken macht einfach garkeinen Spaß.



sind rahmentaschen beim fahren nicht unhandlicher als n rucksack?



Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.



ihr macht mich fertig. ich dachte ich hab die lösung. jetzt bin ich weider am grübeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2020)

Der Deuter TransAlpine28 ist schwerer als der 30er.
Wenn du ne TransAlp machen willst vielleicht wichtig.
2Liter mehr und dafür leichter
Ob dir Farbe und Design  vom Werkzeugfach wichtig sind, musst du selbst entscheiden.
Für ne TransAlp hab ich Werkzeug immer in einem Beutel, an den ich bis jetzt auch nur 2mal dran musste?.
Der 28L hat wiederrum das Trinkblasenfach außen, was gut ist,man muss nicht den halben Rucksack leermachen, wenn man unterwegs Wasser nachladen will wie beim 30er.
Fahre den TA30 seit 2012, täglich zur Arbeit und eben für n Cross. Quasi unkaputtbar, das Ding.
Ein aber gibt es: zum technischen Fahren (umsetzen,Steilabfahren usw) ist er voll beladen etwas suboptimal, (muss fest zugeknallt werden, damit er stabil sitzt, geht aber schon dann)ein Evoc verteilt hier besser die Last durch den langen, schmalen Schnitt.
Dafür  halt sehr warm und evtl. nicht schön zu beladen.


----------



## Florent29 (21. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> also ich hab nen 10 liter rucksack und mittlerweile reicht er mir überhaupt nicht mehr. meine touren werden ein wenig länger und ich bin früh wenn ich meine brotzeit halbwegs rein bekomme



Was verstehst du denn unter einer längeren Tour? Ich fahre 4-5h auf dem Rennrad nur mit Trikottaschen.

Ich glaub du machst dir da ein bißchen zu viele Gedanken.



fzephyr schrieb:


> sind rahmentaschen beim fahren nicht unhandlicher als n rucksack?



Nein gar nicht...ich versuche auch immer, so viel wie möglich am Bike unterzubringen. bin sogar schon Endurorennen gefahren mit Rahmentasche.

Hat zudem den Vorteil, dass man sich selber freier bewegen kann UND das Bike noch besser funktioniert (weil mehr Masse tiefer im Bike).


----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der Deuter TransAlpine28 ist schwerer als der 30er.
> Wenn du ne TransAlp machen willst vielleicht wichtig.
> 2Liter mehr und dafür leichter
> Ob dir Farbe und Design  vom Werkzeugfach wichtig sind, musst du selbst entscheiden.
> ...


ok, krass. das mit dem gewicht ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. bin tatsächlichen davon ausgegangen das der 28l leichter ist.
danke für den hinweis.
naja, man kann ja da nicht nur schön organisiert werkzeug unterbringen sondern gleichzeitig auch gleich als "kulturbeutel" verwenden. 
das mit der trinkblase als extriges fach find ich auch top.



Florent29 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn unter einer längeren Tour? Ich fahre 4-5h auf dem Rennrad nur mit Trikottaschen.
> 
> Ich glaub du machst dir da ein bißchen zu viele Gedanken.
> 
> ...


für mich ist 4-5 Stunden eine längere tour. dort ist eigentlich mein 10l rucksack gut gefüllt fast zu voll.
regenjacke bzw windjacke, riegel, brotzeit, wechselgläser für die brille, mobiler akku fürs handyladen, erste hilfe set ....

das mit den zu vielen gedanken kann schon gut sein. ich hab halt keine lust mit zB. nen attack 20l zu kaufen um den protektor zu haben aber dann festzustellen er ist mir zu klein.

genauso wenig den trans alpine pro 28 zu kaufen um denn festzustellen, scheiße so n protektor wäre doch was feines und das ding ist mir viel zu groß ausser ich brauch es für ne alpencross. und das wäre ja auch nur eine im jahr. und dafür dann wieder nen extra rucksack zu kaufen sollte ich den kleineren nehmen. nun ja... da streubt sich in mir auch alles.

ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht was ich kaufen soll 

die rahmentaschen die ich kenne bringt man vllt sein handy und n ersatz schlauch rein. von welchen rahmentaschen redest du?


----------



## jkmed (21. April 2020)

Wenn du die BIKE noch für 2 Jahre lesen willst, dann schau dir dieses Angebot einmal an: KLICK

Ich habe diesen Rucksack und finde ihn genial; reicht massig für Tagestouren; habe letzes Jahr sogar einen AlpenX damit gemacht. Gibt optinal auch die Möglichkeit, einen Protektor zu integrieren...


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2020)

Protektor nachrüsten geht ja fast immer, die Frage is was man beim Ax fahren will/obs dafür n Protektor braucht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ich hab halt keine lust mit zB. nen attack 20l zu kaufen um den protektor zu haben aber dann festzustellen er ist mir zu klein.
> 
> genauso wenig den trans alpine pro 28 zu kaufen um denn festzustellen, scheiße so n protektor wäre doch was feines und das ding ist mir viel zu groß ausser ich brauch es für ne alpencross. und das wäre ja auch nur eine im jahr. und dafür dann wieder nen extra rucksack zu kaufen sollte ich den kleineren nehmen. nun ja... da streubt sich in mir auch alles.
> 
> ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht was ich kaufen soll


Deswegen ist biken auch nicht grad das günstigste Hobby ?
Was du anfangs gut findest , kann nach 3mal fahren schon wieder scheiße sein?

Wenn du dich überwindest, 2 Rucksäcke zu nehmen, kannst du dich besser auf den Einsatzbereich passend, entscheiden.
Eierlegende Wollmilchsau beim Rucksack schwierig allein schon aufgrund des Volunens für Mehrtagestouren oder Tagestouren, s. Florent


----------



## Florent29 (21. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> für mich ist 4-5 Stunden eine längere tour. dort ist eigentlich mein 10l rucksack gut gefüllt fast zu voll.
> regenjacke bzw windjacke, riegel, brotzeit, wechselgläser für die brille, mobiler akku fürs handyladen, erste hilfe set ....



Wow...



fzephyr schrieb:


> die rahmentaschen die ich kenne bringt man vllt sein handy und n ersatz schlauch rein. von welchen rahmentaschen redest du?



Ich hab zu Banshee-Zeiten eine Pumpe, ein Multitool, ein Medikit, C02-Patronen, Kleinkram, einen Luftdruckmesser und ein paar Traubenzuckerli in diese Rahmentasche bekommen.

Du musst ja nicht alles machen, was wir sagen. Ich für meinen Teil mag Rucksäcke auf dem Bike nicht besonders, das schränkt mich ein und macht mich langsamer.


----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

jkmed schrieb:


> Wenn du die BIKE noch für 2 Jahre lesen willst, dann schau dir dieses Angebot einmal an: KLICK
> 
> Ich habe diesen Rucksack und finde ihn genial; reicht massig für Tagestouren; habe letzes Jahr sogar einen AlpenX damit gemacht. Gibt optinal auch die Möglichkeit, einen Protektor zu integrieren...


Für den Rucksack vllt nicht. Aber der Drehmomentschlüssel lacht mich an  


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Protektor nachrüsten geht ja fast immer, die Frage is was man beim Ax fahren will/obs dafür n Protektor braucht.


Jetzt kein Downhill. Normale strecken. S1-S2... 


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist biken auch nicht grad das günstigste Hobby ?
> Was du anfangs gut findest , kann nach 3mal fahren schon wieder scheiße sein?
> 
> Wenn du dich überwindest, 2 Rucksäcke zu nehmen, kannst du dich besser auf den Einsatzbereich passend, entscheiden.
> Eierlegende Wollmilchsau beim Rucksack schwierig allein schon aufgrund des Volunens für Mehrtagestouren oder Tagestouren, s. Florent





Florent29 schrieb:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mir schon klar. Meine eigene Meinung zählt für mich auch was  .. nur bin ich halt echt überfragt. Finde Argumente für nen 20l mit Protektor wie den Attack von Deuter genauso find ich welche für nen 25-30l Rucksack ohne Protektor.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Für den Rucksack vllt nicht. Aber der Drehmomentschlüssel lacht mich an
> 
> Jetzt kein Downhill. Normale strecken. S1-S2...
> 
> ...


Deswegen brauchst du ja beide?


----------



## fzephyr (21. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchst du ja beide?


Zahlst du mir den Lottoschein und drückst mit die Daumen?  


ich frag mich, ab wann weiss ich das ich ne. Rückenprotektor brauche. Wenn es zu spät ist? Das wäre blöd. 
Ich hatte wie gesagt nie das Gefühl ich brauch einen. Ich glaub mein Fahrrad (Cube analog) gäbe garnicht das Fahrverhalten her. 
Ich bin so überfragt haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (22. April 2020)

Habe nochmal die Sachen überdenkt. 
Was vllt Sinn macht, korrigiert mich. 

Ist ein Rucksack in 25l plus minus 1l Größenordnung. 
Einer mit Protektor fällt raus. Ich finde einfach nicht das ich ihn brauch. Hin und Her denken gab es keine Situation wo ich das Gefühl hatte er wäre Recht. 

Das mit dem transalpin pro 28 und 30 seh ich ein. Der eine ist kleiner dafür schwerer und der andere einfach riesig. Für Alpen Cross vllt geil, aber da ich nur ein Rucksack will für durchgehenden gebrauch vllt wirklich zu gross. 

Also mein Kompromiss. Ein Rucksack um die 25l.
Mein gedanke dazu, mir gefiel der Tipp mit der Rahmentasche. Sollte mir der 25l Rucksack für die alpenx nicht reichen. Rüste ich mit Rahmentasche nach. 

Also jetzt. Long Story Short.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen in dieser grossen ordnung? 

25l mit Trinksystem? 


Danke schonmal im vorraus für die mit Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung


----------



## fzephyr (22. April 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Ich nutze gern den Vaude Alpin 25 5. Der ist auch halbvoll gut zu händeln und wenn man viel Platz braucht kann man die 5l Volumen einfach Dazu nehmen.
> Die Helmmitnahme find ich zwar zuboptimal, aber mein Helm ist während der Fahrt eh aufm Kopp.


Wie würdest du den Vaude ranken von 1-10? 
Wie gut schlägt er sich im Vergleich zu anderen?


----------



## Svartaperlan (22. April 2020)

Tja, ich bin bei Rucksäcken Vaude Anhänger. Da fehlt mir dann doch der Vergleich. Habe vorher eine Modell von Decathlon genutzt, was auch gut war. Aber im Detail merkt man dann die Unterschiede. Der Vaude hat ein sehr angenehmen Hüftgurt und sitzt auch super am Rücken. Also würde ich ihm ne 8 geben, weil mir persönlich das Einhängen des Helmes nicht so taugt. Optisch finde ich ihn für einen Bikerucksack auch sehr gelungen. Im Alltag nutze ich meist einen Moab mit, ich glaube, 18l. Der ist auch Klasse und ich denke das man schon zwei Rucksäcke in verschiedenen Größen benötigt.


----------



## fzephyr (22. April 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin bei Rucksäcken Vaude Anhänger. Da fehlt mir dann doch der Vergleich. Habe vorher eine Modell von Decathlon genutzt, was auch gut war. Aber im Detail merkt man dann die Unterschiede. Der Vaude hat ein sehr angenehmen Hüftgurt und sitzt auch super am Rücken. Also würde ich ihm ne 8 geben, weil mir persönlich das Einhängen des Helmes nicht so taugt. Optisch finde ich ihn für einen Bikerucksack auch sehr gelungen. Im Alltag nutze ich meist einen Moab mit, ich glaube, 18l. Der ist auch Klasse und ich denke das man schon zwei Rucksäcke in verschiedenen Größen benötigt.



na, helmeinhängen find ich überbewertet. ich hab das ding immer aufn kopf ausser ich mach brotzeit. und da hat er nichts am rucksack verloren weil ich ans Essen muss 

ich streub mich noch  ich glaube ich würde mit 25+5 ganz gut zurecht kommen. alltag wie tour. mal sehen ob es noch was anders gibt mit 25l


----------



## Svartaperlan (22. April 2020)

Such dir doch einfach mal nen Anbieter der die Rucksäcke die dich interessieren hat. Lass sie dir zuschicken und Pack mal probe. Sowohl voll als auch normal für den Alltag. Beim aufsetzen merkst du ja auch ob er was für deinen Rücken ist von der Form. Und wenn alle nicht passen schickst du sie halt alle zurück. 
Ich war damals beim Stadler und hab nen bisschen ausprobiert. Mir sind die Vaude irgendwie angenehmer gewesen als Deuter und andere. Aber das musst du dann letztendlich selbst entscheiden. Ich find das Netz sehr cool, damit schwitze ich nicht so stark am Rücken.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. April 2020)

Bedenke auch: egal, wie gross der Rucksack ist, er wird immer voll! 

Einen grossen 25-30L-Rucksack würde ich auf Tagestouren ungern mitschleppen, sowohl wegen der Grösse, als auch wegen des Gewichts.

Für mich ist die Lösung mit 2 Rucksäcken optimal: für Tagestouren hab' ich einen Camelbak Rogue mit 2L-Trinkblase (Werkzeug+Ersatzschlauch in einer kleinen Satteltasche), für Mehrtagestouren einen Osprey Escapist 25.

Es stimmt, am Anfang gibt's du mehr Geld aus, aber 2 Rucksäcke halten doppelt so lange wie nur einer!


----------



## Florent29 (22. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ich frag mich, ab wann weiss ich das ich ne. Rückenprotektor brauche. Wenn es zu spät ist? Das wäre blöd.
> Ich hatte wie gesagt nie das Gefühl ich brauch einen. Ich glaub mein Fahrrad (*Cube analog*) gäbe garnicht das Fahrverhalten her.
> Ich bin so überfragt haha



Dieses Fahrrad gibt in der Tat keinen Rückenprotektor her - und damit hat sich auch die Frage nach S3 erledigt, denn das gibt so eine Kiste auch niemals her. Schon S1 und S2 sind damit richtig, richtig eklig bis teilweise unfahrbar.


----------



## Bluesboy (22. April 2020)

Hi,
ich habe einen 22l Evoc mi Protektor, den bekomme ich bei Tagestouren eigentlich nie richtig voll, der 28er Evoc ist riesig und hängt halbvoll nur sehr unmotiviert im Weg rum.  Ich habe sehr viele Vaude-Sachen, auch mal kurz den entsprehenden Vaude xAlps. Hat mir vom Tagesystem nicht zugesagt: sehr labil. Die Evocs sitzen wie eine 2. Haut, sind aber auch wärmer und vom Schnitt her eher länglich.
Just my50ct.

Gruß mit Blues
Markus


----------



## fzephyr (22. April 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Such dir doch einfach mal nen Anbieter der die Rucksäcke die dich interessieren hat. Lass sie dir zuschicken und Pack mal probe. Sowohl voll als auch normal für den Alltag. Beim aufsetzen merkst du ja auch ob er was für deinen Rücken ist von der Form. Und wenn alle nicht passen schickst du sie halt alle zurück.
> Ich war damals beim Stadler und hab nen bisschen ausprobiert. Mir sind die Vaude irgendwie angenehmer gewesen als Deuter und andere. Aber das musst du dann letztendlich selbst entscheiden. Ich find das Netz sehr cool, damit schwitze ich nicht so stark am Rücken.


das schwitzem am rücken wäre klasse wenn das vaude ein wenig reduzieren könnte.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Es stimmt, am Anfang gibt's du mehr Geld aus, aber 2 Rucksäcke halten doppelt so lange wie nur einer!



interessante Ansicht 



Florent29 schrieb:


> Dieses Fahrrad gibt in der Tat keinen Rückenprotektor her - und damit hat sich auch die Frage nach S3 erledigt, denn das gibt so eine Kiste auch niemals her. Schon S1 und S2 sind damit richtig, richtig eklig bis teilweise unfahrbar.


bin auf diese seite gestoßen:





						Singletrail-Skala
					

Singletrail-Skala zur Einstufung in techinsche Schwierigkeitsgrade




					www.singletrail-skala.de
				



gebe dir recht, tatsache ist s3 auf keinen fall dabei gewesen. hatte die abstufungen anders im kopf.
s0-s1 normal .. und in den seltensten fällen leichtere s2.

ich weiß dass das analog nicht das nun plus ultra ist, mit meinem jetzigen fahrverhalten und wissen würde ich auch mehr zahlen und ein fully holen.
aber dass das analog so schlecht immer hier weg kommt im forum kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.
Im Herbst wenn die 2020er modelle reduziert werden werde ich denk ich zuschlagen fürs neue Jahr 

Vllt hab ichs überlesen mit welcher Rucksackgröße bist zB. du in einer Tagestour unterwegs?







Im allgemeinen was haltet ihr von meiner Idee:

25l rucksack + evtl rahmentasche für alpencross
rucksack mal testen ob er mir für tagestouren nicht zu groß ist

wenn zu groß kommt ein 15/16l rucksack noch ins Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (22. April 2020)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe einen 22l Evoc mi Protektor, den bekomme ich bei Tagestouren eigentlich nie richtig voll, der 28er Evoc ist riesig und hängt halbvoll nur sehr unmotiviert im Weg rum.  Ich habe sehr viele Vaude-Sachen, auch mal kurz den entsprehenden Vaude xAlps. Hat mir vom Tagesystem nicht zugesagt: sehr labil. Die Evocs sitzen wie eine 2. Haut, sind aber auch wärmer und vom Schnitt her eher länglich.
> Just my50ct.
> 
> ...


Von der Protektor geschichte nehme ich bei meiner Auswahl mal abstand. Das die Evoc gut sitzen les ich immer wieder.
Ich bestell mir einfachmal den Vaude, pack ihn und schnall ihn mir auf den Rücken und schaumal.

Was ist komisch finde, entweder such ich falsch oder es gibt relativ wenige 23-26l modelle. kann das sein?


----------



## Florent29 (22. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Vllt hab ichs überlesen mit welcher Rucksackgröße bist zB. du in einer Tagestour unterwegs?



Also wenn ich mit meiner Frau mit den Enduros in die Pfalz fahre und dort den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin, dann hab ich normalerweise einen Evoc mit 16 l auf. Da passt dann auch Picknick mit rein.

Für Enduro-Hometrails oder 1000-Hm-am Stück Endurotouren alleine hab ich gar keinen Rucksack, sondern ein Hippack, kombiniert mit einem leichten Rückenprotektor.

Wenn ich mit dem Hardtail fahre, habe ich entweder nur Trikottaschen, eventuell kombiniert mit einer Satteltasche - oder wenn ich doch irgendwas mitnehmen muss, einen 2l-Rucksack.


----------



## Florent29 (22. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Was ist komisch finde, entweder such ich falsch oder es gibt relativ wenige 23-26l modelle. kann das sein?



Das kann sein - ich vermute daran sind die Bike-Magazine schuld, die halt entweder Tagestouren-Rucksäcke bis 20l oder Mehrtages-Rucksäcke bis 30 l testen.


----------



## fzephyr (22. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit meiner Frau mit den Enduros in die Pfalz fahre und dort den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin, dann hab ich normalerweise einen Evoc mit 16 l auf. Da passt dann auch Picknick mit rein.
> 
> Für Enduro-Hometrails oder 1000-Hm-am Stück Endurotouren alleine hab ich gar keinen Rucksack, sondern ein Hippack, kombiniert mit einem leichten Rückenprotektor.
> 
> Wenn ich mit dem Hardtail fahre, habe ich entweder nur Trikottaschen, eventuell kombiniert mit einer Satteltasche - oder wenn ich doch irgendwas mitnehmen muss, einen 2l-Rucksack.


wow, heftig minimalistisch. irgendwie hab ich momentan noch lieber zu viel dabei wie zu wenig 


Florent29 schrieb:


> Das kann sein - ich vermute daran sind die Bike-Magazine schuld, die halt entweder Tagestouren-Rucksäcke bis 20l oder Mehrtages-Rucksäcke bis 30 l testen.



da könnte sein. klingt jedenfalls logisch.



habe mir jetzt mal den vaude 25+5 heimbestellt zum probieren.

bin am überlegen ob ich mir den evoc explorer pro 26 auch mal nach hause order 

der deuter trans alpine 24l fällt raus da er leider nicht trinkblasen kompatibel ist... von der qualität sollten die sich alle nichts nehmen. kommt dann wohl nur noch aufs wohlbefinden an.

ansonsten fällt mir nichts weiter ein


----------



## Asko (22. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> der deuter trans alpine 24l fällt raus da er leider nicht trinkblasen kompatibel ist...



Wie kommst du den dadrauf? Es gibt sogut wie keinen Bikerucksack der nicht für Trinkblase vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Florent29 (22. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> wow, heftig minimalistisch. irgendwie hab ich momentan noch lieber zu viel dabei wie zu wenig



Mei, was braucht man denn realitisch?

Schlauch+Reifenheber (immer am Rahmen befestigt)
Multitool
Pumpe+CO2
Kleinteile, Schaltauge, Kabelbinder usw.
Windjacke, eventuell Armlinge
Geld, Ausweis, Schlüssel
Tempotaschentücher
Was zu essen (unter 3h eigentlich unnötig)
Wasser (auch am Rahmen, RR und XC haben sogar zwei Flaschenhalter)
Eventuell noch ein ein Minischloss und einen Luftdruckprüfer

Fertig. Bekommt man alles unter.

Ich habe dann natürlich noch eine Goggle, Protektoren und uU den Kinnbügel vom Helm dabei, aber das betrifft dich ja weniger. Medikit ist praktisch, aber man muss es a. auch nutzen können und b. fahre ich abseits von Rennen eigentlich nie so am Limit, dass das ein großes Problem wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (22. April 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den dadrauf? Es gibt sogut wie keinen Bikerucksack der nicht für Trinkblase vorgesehen ist.


ich habe bei deuter nichts von trinksystem auf der seite gelesen. vllt hab ichs überlesen bzw. übersehen aber es fehlt in meinen augen das symbol das der 30er hat



Florent29 schrieb:


> Mei, was braucht man denn realitisch?
> 
> Schlauch+Reifenheber (immer am Rahmen befestigt)
> Multitool
> ...



hm, immer mehr glaube ich das ich einen 25-30 liter rucksack kaufen soll. den ich dann mal habe wenns länger wo hin geht. 
und einen 15-20 liter rucksack mit mehr mehr erfahrung aufn bike eh irgendwas zu legen werde.


----------



## Sunblocker40 (22. April 2020)

Nimm den TransAlp 30.
Da bekommst alles für eine TA rein und wenn du ihn für Tagestouren verwendest kannst ihn sehr gut komprimieren.
Ich verwende diese bereits seit ca. 15 Jahren bei täglichen Gebrauch (incl. Shopping, Wandern, Tagesausflüge usw.).
Best Kauf ever.
Den Deuter Compact X12 habe ich auch noch, mag den aber wirklich nur im Hochsommer für Hausrunden verwenden wo ich nicht großartig Wechselgewand usw. mitnehmen muß.
Es gibt in meinen Augen beim Bikes nichts Ungemütlicheres als ein vollgepackter Rucksack der fast aus allen Nähten platzt


----------



## fzephyr (23. April 2020)

Habe mir jetzt den Deuter Trans Alp 30, Vaude 25+5 bike alpin und den Evoc Explorer Pro 26 bestellt.

probier alle 3 mal mit meiner Standartbepackung. und schau wie sichs anfühlt.


----------



## fzephyr (24. April 2020)

Heute sind die ersten beiden Rucksäcke gekommen. 

Der Deuter transalp 30
Und Vaude 25+5 

Der transalp 30 ist wirklich riesig auf'n Rücken. Kürzer und breiter als der Vaude. Finde die Einteilung des Vaude aber wesentlich besser. 
Einzig was mir bei Vaude sorgen macht ist der Metal Rahmen/Gestell das so nach innen geht. Scheint mir relativ viel Platz "wegzunehmen" ...
Wackeln tun beide ein wenig... Tendiere aber definitiv zum Vaude. 
Warte jetzt noch auf den evoc Explorer und schau dann weiter.


----------



## Toolkid (24. April 2020)

Durch das tragesystem soll der Vaude besser ablüften. Man schwitzt trotzdem drunter. Außerdem sitzt der Rucksackinhalt dadurch weiter vom Rücken weg. Mich hat so ein Teil in der ersten schwungvollen Kurve fast vom Rad gezogen.
Trinksystem würde ich gerade bei Mehrtagestouren nicht in den Rucksack packen, wenn Trinkflaschen in den Rahmen passen. Jeder Liter ist ein Kilo Mehrgewicht und das macht sich bei langen Touren deutlich bemerkbar.
Protektor bei 25l+ Rucksäcken ist IMO wirkungslos. Ein vollbepackter Rucksack bietet da genug Knautschzone bzw je nachdem wie man aufschlägt, drückt's einen so großen Rucksack schnell zur Seite.


----------



## Aninaj (25. April 2020)

Ich werfe mal noch den Osprey Escapist ein. Gibt es in verschiedenen Größen. Ich habe die 25L Version und nutze den Rucksack für TransAlp und Tagestouren. Er ist extrem leicht ( im Vergleich zu allen anderen hier genannten Rucksäcken) und schlackert nicht auf dem Rücken rum, da er fest anliegt. Ich schwitze viel, fand den Rucksack aber nie übermäßig warm.

Für heftigere Touren S2+ habe ich einen Evoc mit Rückenprotektor. Glaube 18L, da wird es manchmal eng mit den ganzen Wechselklamotten (als Vielschwitzer).


----------



## fzephyr (25. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal noch den Osprey Escapist ein. Gibt es in verschiedenen Größen. Ich habe die 25L Version und nutze den Rucksack für TransAlp und Tagestouren. Er ist extrem leicht ( im Vergleich zu allen anderen hier genannten Rucksäcken) und schlackert nicht auf dem Rücken rum, da er fest anliegt. Ich schwitze viel, fand den Rucksack aber nie übermäßig warm.
> 
> Für heftigere Touren S2+ habe ich einen Evoc mit Rückenprotektor. Glaube 18L, da wird es manchmal eng mit den ganzen Wechselklamotten (als Vielschwitzer).


Habe nen osprey fürs backpacken. Da gefällt mir nicht wenn er Recht voll ist das er so übermäßig raussteht. Der escapist sieht irgendwie genauso gewölbt aus. 
Deswegen was ich da immer Recht skeptisch. 

Schlackert der escapist auch nicht wenn er nur halb bis 3/4 gefühlt ist?


----------



## Bindert199 (25. April 2020)

Also ich Pendel täglich min vaude splash und da passt 2x1.5l Wasserflaschen, medikit, handy, Schlüssel, Geldbeutel und Montag + Freitag meine Arbeitsklamotten komplett rein. Für ne kurze Tour hab ich noch nen evoc stage mit 6l sowie mit 12l.
Würde aber den vaude immer bevorzugen, da ist die Aufteilung besser und der trägt sich angenehmer und schneidet nicht so ein wie der evoc. Zudem, was mich weniger stört, ist der vaude resistenter gegen bleibenden Dreck als die evocs.


----------



## Bindert199 (25. April 2020)

Ich liebe mein wlan.... 
_doppelpost_


----------



## Aninaj (25. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Habe nen osprey fürs backpacken. Da gefällt mir nicht wenn er Recht voll ist das er so übermäßig raussteht. Der escapist sieht irgendwie genauso gewölbt aus.
> Deswegen was ich da immer Recht skeptisch.
> 
> Schlackert der escapist auch nicht wenn er nur halb bis 3/4 gefühlt ist?



Ich finde der sitzt echt gut am Rücken. Der Vaude mit dem Gestell z.B. Schlackert in jeder Kurve rum. Das macht der Escapist nicht. Wenn er nicht ganz voll ist, kann man ihn mit den Riemen ganz gut komprimieren. Für Endurogeballer ist der natürlich nix, aber darum geht es hier ja nicht. Da nehme ich wie gesagt den Evoc.

Hier mal ein Bild von einer mehrtägigen Alpentour. Alles drin, was man so braucht (oder am Rad). Da steht meiner Meinung nach nix "raus".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (25. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich finde der sitzt echt gut am Rücken. Der Vaude mit dem Gestell z.B. Schlackert in jeder Kurve rum. Das macht der Escapist nicht. Wenn er nicht ganz voll ist, kann man ihn mit den Riemen ganz gut komprimieren. Für Endurogeballer ist der natürlich nix, aber darum geht es hier ja nicht. Da nehme ich wie gesagt den Evoc.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von einer mehrtägigen Alpentour. Alles drin, was man so braucht (oder am Rad). Da steht meiner Meinung nach nix "raus".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1026936


OK überzeugt ... Hab ihn Mal bestellt. Der wäre auch günstiger als die anderen. Mal schauen. 
Bist du bei transalp eher minimalistisch?


----------



## Aninaj (25. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> OK überzeugt ... Hab ihn Mal bestellt. Der wäre auch günstiger als die anderen. Mal schauen.
> Bist du bei transalp eher minimalistisch?



Ich sage mal, so viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich. Womit man sich wohl fühlt muss am Ende jeder selbst schauen. Man muss es eben auch den ganzen Tag tragen und dann einen Kompromiss zwischen Komfort tagsüber und abends) und Einschränkung (tagsüber und abends) finden. Auf einer Hütte hatte ich mal alles an, was ich noch dabei hatte (außer dem Satz des Tages, der trocknete im Keller inkl. Regenjacke ) und mir war kalt. Aber dank Ofen und Decke verging auch das wieder. 

Wenn man nichts vermißt und alles benutzt hat (außer Werkzeug und 1. Hilfeset, das muss immer mit), dann war man perfekt ausgestattet.


----------



## fzephyr (25. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich sage mal, so viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich.
> 
> 
> Wenn man nichts vermißt und alles benutzt hat (außer Werkzeug und 1. Hilfeset, das muss immer mit), dann war man perfekt ausgestattet.


Wahre Worte


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ja tendiere mittlerweile zum trans alpine pro 28 ... der transalpin 30 sieht schon sehr sehr riesig und wuchtig aus.
> 
> so ne hippack ist mir irgendwie zu klein. vielleicht liegt das noch an meiner unerfahrenheit
> 
> ...


Ich bin über Jahre Deuter gefahren und habe auch heute noch einen von 2012, ein Transalp mit 25 Litern, der wirklich gut, stabil und superbequem ist, auch wenn man vom Einkaufen heimkommt und dort einige Angebote gefunden hat, so dass er 15 Kilo wiegt. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass er eher ein sattes Eigengewicht mitbringt, von bereits ca. 1,2 Kilo. 
Im Herbst 2018 habe ich für meine kleine einen neuen Rucksack gekauft, ein Kauf in der Art "welcher gefällt Dir denn?" "Der ins blaugrau gehende". Es war ein Osprey Talon 11, der eigentlich 88 Euro kostete, im Laden in Arco aber so reduziert war, dass er nur 70 Euro kostete, was eine angenehme Überraschung für mich war, weil auf dem Preisschild nichts von Angebot stand. Trotzdem etwas zähneknirschend (70 Euro sind ja auch nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel) habe ich ihn gekauft, denn bei Kindern ist wichtig, dass Ihnen das gefällt, was man ihnen kauft. Zwei Wochen später habe ich den gleichen für mich selbst gekauft. Denn er ist superleicht, superdurchdacht und ziemlich unzerstörbar., soweit ich jetzt nach 1 1/2Jahren urteilen kann. Den gibt's auch als Talon 33 und Talon 22, wobei die Nummer das Volumen in Litern beschreibt.
Habe dann im folgenden gesehen, dass im Bike Magazin bei einem Test der Osprey hervorragend abgeschnitten hat und Testsieger wurde. Ich würde mal auf jeden Fall auch ein Auge auf die Marke werfen.
Sicher hast Du recht, dass es wenig sinnvoll ist, erst mal einen 18er Rucksack zu kaufen, wenn man schon einen 10er hat, vor allem wenn Du planst Mehrtagestouren zu fahren. Wenn die bis zu 2 Tage dauern, würde der 18er noch passen bei guter Organisation vor und während der Tour, ab 3 oder 4 Tagen wird's aber eng.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. April 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Im Herbst 2018 habe ich für meine kleine einen neuen Rucksack gekauft, ein Kauf in der Art "welcher gefällt Dir denn?" "Der ins blaugrau gehende". Es war ein Osprey Talon 11, der eigentlich 88 Euro kostete, im Laden in Arco aber so reduziert war, dass er nur 70 Euro kostete, was eine angenehme Überraschung für mich war, weil auf dem Preisschild nichts von Angebot stand. Trotzdem etwas zähneknirschend (70 Euro sind ja auch nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel) habe ich ihn gekauft, denn bei Kindern ist wichtig, dass Ihnen das gefällt, was man ihnen kauft. Zwei Wochen später habe ich den gleichen für mich selbst gekauft. Denn er ist superleicht, superdurchdacht und ziemlich unzerstörbar., soweit ich jetzt nach 1 1/2Jahren urteilen kann. Den gibt's auch als Talon 33 und Talon 22, wobei die Nummer das Volumen in Litern beschreibt.
> Habe dann im folgenden gesehen, dass im Bike Magazin bei einem Test der Osprey hervorragend abgeschnitten hat und Testsieger wurde. Ich würde mal auf jeden Fall auch ein Auge auf die Marke werfen.
> Sicher hast Du recht, dass es wenig sinnvoll ist, erst mal einen 18er Rucksack zu kaufen, wenn man schon einen 10er hat, vor allem wenn Du planst Mehrtagestouren zu fahren. Wenn die bis zu 2 Tage dauern, würde der 18er noch passen bei guter Organisation vor und während der Tour, ab 3 oder 4 Tagen wird's aber eng.





fzephyr schrieb:


> OK überzeugt ... Hab ihn Mal bestellt. Der wäre auch günstiger als die anderen. Mal schauen.
> Bist du bei transalp eher minimalistisch?


Lesen hilft... Bei mir... Gute Entscheidung würde ich sagen...


----------



## 3812311 (26. April 2020)

Moin! Auch wenn schon recht viel geschrieben wurde hier noch mein Senf:
Ich hab den eingangs erwähnten Deuter Trans Alpine Pro 28. Aufteilung, Verarbeitung und Tragesystem sind top. Auch in Punkto Haltbarkeit hab ich mit Deuter immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Farbe gefällt mir übrigens auch. Der Pferdefuß ist das Gewicht. Mit Regenhülle wiegt das Ding 1.600g. Bei Wanderungen und Besorgungen im Alltag macht mir das nicht so viel aus. Mehrere Tage auf dem Bike werden aber mit einem großen, vollen und an sich schon schweren Rucksack schnell zur Qual. Für meinen geplanten Transalp habe ich jetzt einen gebrauchten Vaude Spash 20+5 gekauft. Der wiegt weniger als die Hälfte vom Deuter und hat trotzdem genug Platz für das TA-Gepäck. Natürlich ist er nicht so robust wie der Deuter aber für die seltene Nutzung ist das ok... Wie wichtig Gewichtseinsparung am Rucksack (+ Inhalt) ist, lernt man leider nur unter Schmerzen.
Für Eintagestouren sollte übrigens ein Rucksack 15l - 20l auch ausreichen...
Beste Grüße!


----------



## vollesRohr (26. April 2020)

Was die Leute immer so alles mitschleppen das sie so große Rucksäcke brauchen? Auf Hometrail reicht mir n Hippack, Auf Tagesturen n 8L Deuter und den Stoneman bin ich als 2 Tagestour mit dem 18l Deuter Race gefahren. Da war dann aber auch noch Wechselwäsche und Waschzeug bei.
Vielleicht investierst du mal besser in richtiges Werkzeug, Zubehör und Klamotten mit kleinem Packmaß!?
Aber man sieht ja wirklich oft Leute die Tupperdosen, Wollpulli und Werkzeugkiste auf den Trail schleppen. Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. April 2020)

vollesRohr schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer so alles mitschleppen das sie so große Rucksäcke brauchen? Auf Hometrail reicht mir n Hippack, Auf Tagesturen n 8L Deuter und den Stoneman bin ich als 2 Tagestour mit dem 18l Deuter Race gefahren. Da war dann aber auch noch Wechselwäsche und Waschzeug bei.
> Vielleicht investierst du mal besser in richtiges Werkzeug, Zubehör und Klamotten mit kleinem Packmaß!?
> Aber man sieht ja wirklich oft Leute die Tupperdosen, Wollpulli und Werkzeugkiste auf den Trail schleppen. Jeder wie er mag.


Wie oben erwähnt, bis zu 2 Tagen sind 18 Liter noch OK. Aber wenn man eine Alpen Überquerung fährt braucht das mindestens 5 Tage, wenn man dabei ständig nur im Sattel sitzt und sonst nichts vom Umfeld mitkriegen will, 7 Tage, wenn es etwas gemütlich sein soll. Und da hast Du mit den 18 Litern keinen Auftrag. Auch wenn Du keine 500 Gramm Zahnpastatube mitnimmst und Dich nur auf das allernötigste beschränkst. Einen Satz Wäsche hast Du beim Radeln immer an, den Du jeden Abend rauswäschst, dann zwei Satz zivile Kleidung (kurze Hose und Kurzarmhemd), Unterhosen und Socken und auch notproviant und ein wenig Werkzeug. Dann hast du 25 Liter voll. Vor allem weil Du ja auch auf jeden Fall Smartphone, Kabel und Ladegerät brauchst.


----------



## fzephyr (26. April 2020)

vollesRohr schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer so alles mitschleppen das sie so große Rucksäcke brauchen? Auf Hometrail reicht mir n Hippack, Auf Tagesturen n 8L Deuter und den Stoneman bin ich als 2 Tagestour mit dem 18l Deuter Race gefahren. Da war dann aber auch noch Wechselwäsche und Waschzeug bei.
> Vielleicht investierst du mal besser in richtiges Werkzeug, Zubehör und Klamotten mit kleinem Packmaß!?
> Aber man sieht ja wirklich oft Leute die Tupperdosen, Wollpulli und Werkzeugkiste auf den Trail schleppen. Jeder wie er mag.


Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3812311 (28. April 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Vor allem weil Du ja auch auf jeden Fall Smartphone, Kabel und Ladegerät brauchst.



Bitte die Kameradrohne nicht vergessen!

25l sind für den TA schon angebracht. Alles andere artet in Richtung Minimalismus-Challenge aus.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (28. April 2020)

3812311 schrieb:


> Bitte die Kameradrohne nicht vergessen!
> 
> 25l sind für den TA schon angebracht. Alles andere artet in Richtung Minimalismus-Challenge aus.


Naja die brauche ich nun wirklich nicht, mir reicht mein Smartphone... Für ein paar Erinnerungsfotos langts allemal. Und das habe ich eh dabei. Der Bike Computer ist ja am Bike, sonst würde er ja Rucksackcomputer und nicht Bike Computer heißen.


----------



## 3812311 (28. April 2020)

War auch nur Spaß! Das Smartphone ist natürlich unverzichtbar: (Notfall)Telefon, Navi, Knipse, MP3-Player, Bahnticket, usw... Aber das ist jetzt off topic.


----------



## crashtest212 (28. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ok. wenn es bei pro und normalen trans alpin sich beide nicht viel nehmen, tendiere ich wohl aufgrund design und aufteilung zum pro.
> 
> thematik rückenpanzer:
> ist es so essentiell das dieser sich am rucksack befindet. kann man sich nicht einfach so einen auch kaufen? oder wird das unangenehm dann mit rucksack?
> ...


dann nimm nen deuter attack und mach das panzergummidings nur nach bedarf rein
is gross genug und sitzt supergut zB wegen der gut geformten belüfteten träger und vielem mehr
oder nimm n konkurrenzprodukt von evoc
deine geplanten 30 liter sind doch viel zu viel rucksack für die meisten gelegenheiten bei radeln
und die träger sind lästig weil so dick wie inkontinenzbinden, ausserdem 0815 geformt
https://www.deuter.com/de-de/shop/rucksaecke/p23762-fahrradrucksack-attack-20


----------



## fzephyr (29. April 2020)

Folgender stand im Moment,

Vaude Bike alpin 25+5 liegt zu hause. Gefällt mir von der einteilung gut, nur diesen rückennetz - ich weiß noch nicht.

deuter trans alpin 30 ist wieder beim verkäufer - das ding ist wirklich viel zu groß

gestern kam der evoc explorer ... ich muss schon sagen .. das ding ist gut .. leider auch der teuerste in meiner auswahl mit 120 euros.

morgen kommt noch der osprey escapist 25 der wird noch begutachtet ... der soll auch ganz gut sein ... preislich wäre er euch der günstigste in meiner auswahl.

sollte ich mich dann immer noch nicht entscheiden können klingt die idee mit dem attack und rückenpotrektor raus machen auch nicht doof. man zahlt halt gut drauf damit genau dieser drin ist ^^


----------



## crashtest212 (29. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> man zahlt halt gut drauf damit genau dieser drin ist


keine sorge, ich hab das ding auch nur weils im laden hing , auch noch in orange und keiner hats gekauft
brauchte eben nen grösseren rs für arbeitsklamotten und mittagessen
aufpreis is auch wegen der anständig geformten tragegurte, aber da findet sich sicher ein anderes produkt--allerdings nicht bei deuter


fzephyr schrieb:


> Gefällt mir von der einteilung gut, nur diesen rückennetz


oh ja , das gibt aua wegen verdunstung bei zugluft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2020)

Du solltest auch testen wie der Rucksatz bei dir sitzt. Nicht nur wie er ausschaut.

Der Vaude wackelt mir vollbeladen zu sehr am Rücken rum und tendiert dazu über die Zeit nervige Geräusche zu entwickeln. 

Der Deuter Attack sitzt bei mir nicht fest am Rücken, sondern rutscht da immer rum.

Evoc und Osprey sitzen (bei mir!) bisher am besten. Kein nerviges wackeln und keine Geräuschentwicklung.

Daher Rucksäcke packen und bissle durch die Gegend „hüpfen“ ? damit du merkst welcher zu deinem Rücken passt.


----------



## platt_ziege (9. September 2020)

so, und wie ist es jetzt wieso ausgegangen?????


----------



## Ronin-mk (4. Mai 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> so, und wie ist es jetzt wieso ausgegangen?????


Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Lass uns doch hier nicht so hängen!


----------

